# ISP Config3 FTP Problem



## sugersgroer (4. März 2011)

Hi,
Habs grad mal installiert aber irgendwie scheint der FTP nicht zu laufen?!?
Im Ftp Client erhalt ich nur die Fehlermeldung:

```
Antwort:    Can't exec "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd": No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper line 174.
Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
```
Ich arbeite sonst mit nem andern FTP Programm daher kann ich damit nun nicht viel anfangen. Kennt das jemand und weiß da auch jemand abhilfe?
Laut ISPconfig läuft der FTP garnich aber laut Client ja anscheinend schon nur mit nem Fehler??
Ich danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Till (4. März 2011)

Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du denn ispconfig installiert? Es scheint so als ob Du pure-ftpd über inetd oder xinetd laufen lässt anstatt standalone wie in der Installationsanleitung erläutert wird.


----------



## sugersgroer (4. März 2011)

Nach der da. und da ich bei mir garkein inetd verwende läuft er auch als standalone

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3-p4


----------



## Till (4. März 2011)

Das log sagt was anderes. Poste mal die ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep ftp


----------



## sugersgroer (4. März 2011)

```
Remote: 14:13:48 [root@goliath ~]:netstat -tap |grep ftp
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      -
```
Unterstützt ISPconfig denn nur diesen ftp clienten?


----------



## Till (4. März 2011)

pure-ftpd ist ein FTP Server, kein client. Du kannst jeden FTP client mit pure-ftpd verwenden. ISPConfig unterstützt nur pure-ftpd.

Dem obigen output nach ist pureftpd nicht richtig installiert bzw läuft nicht im standalone mode.

poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ps aux


----------



## sugersgroer (4. März 2011)

Ich meinte ja auch den Server ....Klar isn Client nur bei mir aufn pc ....ich setz den einfach nochmal auf....hab kein bock da nu stundenlang son dummen fehler zu suchen...keine zeit für sowas grad....ps aux bringt übrigens garnix


----------



## sugersgroer (4. März 2011)

hmm alles neu und in ruhe gemacht aber das gleiche problem....kanns doch net sein ...


----------



## sugersgroer (4. März 2011)

```
root@goliath:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql start
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
Starting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -H -E -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -b -u 1000 -D -B
root@goliath:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install#
```
das kommt beim starten und habs nochmal genau nachdem todo gemacht...wieso wird denn nur pureftp unterstützt grml


----------



## Laubie (5. März 2011)

installierst du da auf einem VServer?


----------



## sugersgroer (5. März 2011)

ja isn vserver aber das sollte bei dem ftp an sich ja kein problem darstellen...es läuft auf anderen vservern ja auch


----------



## Laubie (6. März 2011)

je nach virtualisierungssoftware musst du dir dein ftp-server aber selber kompilieren.
such mal hier im Forum danach, wurde schon mehrfach beschrieben.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## sugersgroer (7. März 2011)

was setzt denn server4you als virtualisierungslösung ein? Soweit ich das seh müßte das virtuzzo oder sowas sein und da das echt soweit verbreitet is sollte ispconfig damit doch kompatibel sein denk ich...


----------



## Till (7. März 2011)

Erstmal vorweg, mit ispconfig hat das Ganze nichts zu tun. ISPConfig ist ein Server control panel, es schreibt also Konfigurationsdateien für Dienste und legt Ordner an etc. ISPConfig hat mit Virtualisierungssoftware überhaupt keine Probleme, da es nicht mit ihnen oder dem Linux Kernel direkt interagieren muss.

Das Problem das Du hast ist, das ein bestimmeter Dienst, hier pure-ftpd, nicht startet. Und dies liegt daran dass Dein provider in Virtuozzo eine Einstellung vorgenommen hat welche die sog. kernel capabilities abschaltet. Dies führt dazu, dass pure-ftpd in seiner Standardkonfiguration von Debian nicht starten kann.

Es gibt dafür 2 Lösungen:

a) Capabilities in der VM aktivieren. Diese Lösung nimmt man wenn man den VM Server selbst betreibt oder bei einem kleineren und flexiblen Hoster ist. bei Server4You wirst Du Dir mit einer solchen individuellen Forderung vernutlich die Zähne ausbeißen.

b) Also dann zu dieser Lösung, wie Laubie bereits geschrieben hat kompiliert man den pure-ftd ganz einfach selbst und schaltet dabei die capability Funktion aus:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/pureftpd-ohne-capabilities-unter-debian-lenny-selbst-bauen/

bzw:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...irtual-machines-without-capabilities-enabled/


----------



## sugersgroer (7. März 2011)

Um ISPConfig nur mal zu testen is mir das allerdings viel zu viel Arbeit wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber danke für die Antworten. Ich werd das mal im laufe des Monats weiter probieren bis dahin macht der Root aufjedenfall noch das was er soll.
Um vorher das einfach mal bissl zu testen hat da jemand vielleicht bissl Space mit nem Acc von ISP? Dann kann ichs mal anschauen im Betrieb.
Wenn nich muss es halt einfach noch warten im Moment hab ich im Job noch zuviel um die Ohren das ich mich damit mal echt auseinander setzen könnte.

@ Till: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Bin allerdings kein Newbie etc. die kurzen knappen Antworten sind zeitlich bedingt bei mir gewesen  Das ISP nix mit dem Server an sich zutun hat is mir auch schon klar aber es hätte ja auch einfach ein Problem am ISP sein können was evtl. bekannt gewesen wär


----------



## Laubie (8. März 2011)

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/online-demo/


----------

